

Moore’s law gives way to Bezos’s law - matthewbauer
http://gigaom.com/2014/04/19/moores-law-gives-way-to-bezoss-law/

======
hurpDeeDerp
Quote from the article:

    
    
      "the only conclusion is that most enterprises should dump 
       their data centers and move to the public cloud"
    

What a fucking asinine statement. I stopped reading there.

Why did I stop reading there? Because there's more to gain from controlling
your own computing environment than simply money.

In the moment I read that sentence, I knew I was reading propaganda, and I
realized I was yet again trapped in the media's Cloud Computing Echo Chamber,
where industry shills try to brainwash us into acquiescing unto the inevitable
One Data Center To Rule Them All.

------
bsaul
Rather than costing a "unit of computer power", which seems quite difficult to
evaluate, why not cost the price of a floating point instruction in the cloud
(or 1 million fpi if that's better) plus the price of storing the result of
that instruction.

Seems like a more concrete thing to evaluate ( closer to what moore law is :
not a "processing power" law, but rather something physical and concrete)

